# Kids wearing camo



## Serenity (26 May 2006)

From a purely parental place, I would like to know what the general feeling is about children wearing camouflage-inspired clothes.

While this may seem like a trivial subject, all one needs to do is head to the Boy's department of any store and look at the selection available.  I am hard-pressed to find a pair of pants for my pre-teen son that are not some form of camo.  As well, Zellers has a line of pink and green camo for girls.  It is everywhere.

This is a bone of contention in my own home as my significant other is involved in the military and has very strong opinions on the subject.  He feels it is a sign of disrespect.  

As a side note, my son does have several pairs of camo pants.  When asked why he likes them, he says "they're cool".

Having casually asked other parents, it occurs to me that the only opinions I should consider are by those who wear the clothes for the purpose they are intended.  

So, what does everyone think?


----------



## geo (26 May 2006)

Clothes are clothes and kids will be kids
I would imagine that your son is well rounded individual that is following the trends set by others...................
(how original ?!)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 May 2006)

Serenity said:
			
		

> This is a bone of contention in my own home as my significant other is involved in the military and has very strong opinions on the subject.  He feels it is a sign of disrespect.
> 
> So, what does everyone think?



If they were wearing actual uniforms, I could see the disrespect angle. The camo in stores now is Korean or Chinese fantasy camo.

If you want disrespect, I wore a Battledress jacket with insignia through high school.  : We didn't think anything of it; as stated earlier, kids will be kids.


----------



## Enzo (27 May 2006)

Serenity said:
			
		

> This is a bone of contention in my own home as my significant other is involved in the military and has very strong opinions on the subject.  He feels it is a sign of disrespect.



Are you certain that he meant disrespect? Maybe he doesn't agree with the trivializing of the military?

Or maybe he just likes to argue for the sake of arguing to keep you on your toes  ;D


----------



## navymich (27 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> Or maybe he just likes to argue for the sake of arguing to keep you on your toes


Argue for the sake of arguing....yep, sounds like a typical man to me  ;D

As for the camo pants, my son has one pair.  He would like to have more, as he too thinks they're "cool", but I think one is enough.  I'm okay with them, as they aren't anywhere close to the real thing.  Besides, I am only a sailor.  I figure I might have more of a problem if I was wearing the green too.


----------



## Serenity (27 May 2006)

I suppose that it comes down to the individual.  My son does not make the correlation between camo and war.  To him it is just something soldiers wear and as he holds them in a place of respect, camo is therefore 'cool'.

After my post, my significant other and I discussed his 'disapproval'.  His feelings seemed to mirror the others that have responded... fantasy camo is one thing but a uniform would be different.  Peace has once again returned to the village.

As a side note, in my neverending quest not to be hypocritical, I have yet to reveal to my son that when I was 15, I spent a solid 6 months wearing my father's flight jacket.  I am sure it is bound to come up.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (27 May 2006)

My daughters love the stuff.  In pink and green; shirts, pants, skirts, skorts etc.  I think it is a sign of the respect that the military once again possesses that imitation of uniform is again cool.  For centuries, both mens formal wear, and the rakish styles of the dandy were based on imitation of military wear.  It wasn't until the sixties that we became uncool in pop culture.  It seems this too has passed.  Good.  Thank gods they are not imitating the horrible workdress and other fashion attrocities that our non combat gear was in my time.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

I see no harm or disrespect...in fact the whole idea might even make it "kool" to be in the military or to be a soldier...
My son has camo pants and so do I (several pair and a t-shirt in camo print)... ;D
Children like to mimic things/people...like being a doctor or firefighter or any number of professions...we never feel this is disrespectful...do we?


My 2 cents

HL


----------



## TN2IC (27 May 2006)

I have no problem with kids wearing camo pattern clothes, it is jsut more of the "punk" group with the old combats that bug me. But then I always get a chuckle out of them when I see the old olive drab jacket with Rancid or some other punk band badges all over it. It sure makes my day.


----------



## Booked_Spice (27 May 2006)

I have no problem with kids wearing camo as well.

When our son was born, Daddy had to go searching for a baby camo outfit because he was very proud he had a boy. My daughter has camo clothes too. Everytime she wears them she says I am just like my Daddy.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## xcameron (28 May 2006)

I agree.  I'm busy looking for some cams for my grandson (he's 9 months)... can't wait to take him to work (I work at the Base) to show him off.  I even have a cute little beret for him (no hat badge)


----------



## Hot Lips (28 May 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...

xcameron that sounds adorable...did you check out GAP kids...they often have camo clothes for the kiddos

HL


----------



## Spring_bok (28 May 2006)

My 7 year old has a long sleeve green camo shirt that says daddys girl.  It was what she wore when I left for A'stan last year.  It is fashion that kids follow and has nothing to do with disresect for the forces.


----------



## rz350 (28 May 2006)

I wear foreign (Dutch, Russian, US, Yugo) military clothes for my sports, because they are so practical for it. Roomy, durable and comfortable will allowing a good range of movement. It has nothing to do with them being military at all, just the fact they are very well designed and made clothes. I don't think its disrespect to wear military or military inspired clothes.


----------



## boots (28 May 2006)

It hadn't occured to me that it would be disrespectful. I saw the fashion trend and thought it was nice because it's a sign the military is getting more respect. I keep meaning to get something for myself. I do have a cadpat rucksack. If I had bought it while I was still going to school, I'd have loved using it as a backpack. It would have made quite a statement

Call it advertising?


----------



## rz350 (28 May 2006)

I know I already posted, but I though I would add one thing; If it was a full Uniform, then it would be a bit disrespectful/not kosher IMHO. but so long as people can tell your not trying to impersonate a solider (if your not one) then whats the problem? To me someone wearing CADPAT pants by them selves just says that the person thinks the Canadian forces are cool, and is not trying to impersonate them.


----------



## gt102 (28 May 2006)

I myself have a cadpat bag that I bought through CP gear while it was on sale. I (at the time) thought "This would be great for cadets! I will use it all the time!" Needless to say, I may use it for cadets once every few months. I find it being used purely for school.

It is funny how many people ask "where did you get that awsome bag?" and I just respond "You can get an ever cooler one for free at the armories"

On the track of military clothing being used for everyday use. I have an old pair of OD combats that have been adopted into shorts after a rip occured in the shin area of the right leg. I must say, they are the most comfortable shorts I have ever owned! I've been planing on buying some stock of my size from the Cadet QM and making some more!


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 May 2006)

My son has many pairs of camo and actually Dh just picked him up a new pair this past weekend for the last dance of the year.  Myself I just picked up my first pair of camo's in the form of capris with a great Mash shirt to go with it.


----------



## Enzo (29 May 2006)

Ok, I was on the side of the fence that had an issue with the "camo" fad, but reading these posts has softened my stance somewhat. Yeah, I get annoyed at the para-military goth crowd; however, I see now that as stated above, imitation is a sincere form of flattery, so... And finally, I forgot my own youth. I loved my combat jacket and I wore it every day with high tops, jeans and a t-shirt (ah, the 80s).

Wow, I really am turning into my father  :


----------



## Hot Lips (30 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> Ok, I was on the side of the fence that had an issue with the "camo" fad, but reading these posts has softened my stance somewhat. Yeah, I get annoyed at the para-military goth crowd; however, I see now that as stated above, imitation is a sincere form of flattery, so... And finally, I forgot my own youth. I loved my combat jacket and I wore it every day with high tops, jeans and a t-shirt (ah, the 80s).
> 
> *Wow, I really am turning into my father  * :


 It's okay...we all turn into our parents to some degree...at some time...the 80s were cool...I am dating myself now...

HL


----------



## paracowboy (30 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> the 80s were cool


no. They were not. They were a wasteland, with the only bright spots being the plethora of Metal bands, the explosion of Harley-Davidson aftermarket dealers, and George Strait.

Oh, and Cold Steel!


----------



## Booked_Spice (30 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no. They were not. They were a wasteland, with the only bright spots being the plethora of Metal bands, the explosion of Harley-Davidson aftermarket dealers, and George Strait.
> 
> Oh, and Cold Steel!



Hmm I know off topic. .. but I am going to George Strait... whooohooooooooo Hubby bought me tickets before heading to the Ghan...

sorry had to add that...


----------



## Hot Lips (30 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no. They were not. They were a wasteland, with the only bright spots being the plethora of Metal bands, the explosion of Harley-Davidson aftermarket dealers, and George Strait.
> 
> Oh, and Cold Steel!


  See Para...you did take something from the 80s, lol
So do you have any camo paraphernalia, aside from uniforms...oh had to add that...something to do with the thread, lol
HL


----------



## paracowboy (30 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> See Para...you did take something from the 80s, lol


yes, an absolute hatred of mullets, electro-soda pop-bubblegum "music", and the Liberal Party.



> So do you have any camo paraphernalia, aside from uniforms


nope. In the '80s, I had my father's and both grandfather's uniform accoutrements, but I certainly didn't wear them. 




			
				Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> Hmm I know off topic. .. but I am going to George Strait...


see you there. I'll be the guy in the black hat, with the HOT blonde chick.


----------



## Shadowolf (30 May 2006)

Suckers!  Paying to wear the same clothing that I get paid to wear.  My 2 cents.


----------



## *star (31 May 2006)

Kids wearing camo, teens wearing camo, moms wearing camo....its all over the place! 

Pink, purple, blue it now comes in all colours! 

Camo rainboots to stilleto heels are now on sale!

I myself, have been tempted by only 1 item. It was a very nicely done green camo mini vest with metal military button styling. 

I showed my dh who said agreed it was actually "nice" and sure he didn't mind me wearing it but not to expect him to walk down the street/base beside me! He says he looks at green all damn day and he doesn't want to come home and see his wife in it...

Side Note: Couple of weeks back I saw two 12-14yr girls at the CANEX wearing, what I assume to be, thier parents issued CADPAT combat pants (and yes it was CADPAT combat pants, I've washed enough to know!). Isn't there some kind of rule against this?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 May 2006)

*star said:
			
		

> Side Note: Couple of weeks back I saw two 12-14yr girls at the CANEX wearing, what I assume to be, thier parents issued CADPAT combat pants (and yes it was CADPAT combat pants, I've washed enough to know!). Isn't there some kind of rule against this?



No, there isn't. If there is no insignia showing, it is okay to wear. If it is issued to you and you wear it off duty, it might be an issue, but I don't see any way to bust someone's kids for wearing dad's pants.

My dad told the story often of the guy in his small town Reserve battery; he often found that Dad was wearing his Battle Dress trousers out on the family tractor for warmth when sonny had to wear them for parade night.


----------



## geo (31 May 2006)

Junior better not lose dad"s kit
cause the big guy is gonna get real ticked if he has to pay the inflated "cost" for cadpat gear


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Didn't I read on a thread that the Cadets are getting Cadpat?  Could be mistaken and perhaps it isn't or hasn't happened...just curious ???

Might it have been Cadets?

HL


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2006)

That was "Cadetpat".


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Righto...

HL


----------



## NavComm (1 Jun 2006)

I guess I'm getting used to seeing people wearing camo now that it's so popular. I wear cadpat at work so I'm not interested in wearing camo when I'm not at work. I have seen some cute capris and even a pair of camo flip flops that I liked though.

I wouldn't want to see a trend where kids are wearing actual cadpat. IMO that should only be worn by CF members. I am surprised to hear that it's ok for your kids to wear your cadpat. I wouldn't be comfortable having my kid walk around the neighbourhood in my cadpat. Not to mention the cost to replace it if it gets lost or ruined.

I did hear a funny story where a few guys in their deu's were walking past a bar one night that was holding a military fetish evening - everyone there was dressed in various military fashions - they were pretty impressed when they saw the real thing and begged the guys to come on in!


----------



## Megs (1 Jun 2006)

I own a couple of camo items, nothing cadpat though. I'm not against people wearing it, nor do I think it's disrespectful, unless it's overdone. A friend of mine purchased a cadpat hat, shirt and pants. We called him Captain Cadpat. I also called him a dumbass. That I found somewhat disrespectful. At least "fashion camo" looks nothing like what I've seen on actual miltary personale, and I think that's okay. But in the case of my friend, Captain Cadpat, not only did he look like an idiot, it bothered me that he was dressed head to toe in the stuff.

My boyfriend, who is in the Army Reserves, owns a pair of camo shorts he just kinda bums around his house in. Aside from that, he really doesn't like to have any cadpat on him outside of work. We went out for a bonfire the other week, and the only bag he had was his rucksack, which he refused to carry because; "Wearing that out of work, I look dumb. You wearing that looks cute and fashionable!"


----------



## redleafjumper (2 Jun 2006)

Well I'm far from being a kid, but I wear camo for hunting.  US and Canadian whites for goat hunting, Old West German Pine tree whites  for winter deer and elk, and a nifty old Denison smock in the fall.  Sometimes my wife throws on one of my old workdress jackets (insignia removed) because she finds it comfortable.  The other day in the grocery store I saw a woman wearing a paint by number garrison jacket (good riddance!) with the insignia of a corporal of the Canadian Scottish.  It was pretty clear that she wasn't trying to imitate a soldier, but it startled me anyway.  

The key when considering this whole who should be wearing what talk (which has come up before incidentally...) is whether or not the person is pretending to be something they are not.  That is, are they trying to imitate a member of the CF?  If so, then the sanctions of law are clear.   If not, then what they are doing is making a fashion statement, or more likely just wearing comfortable functional clothing.


----------



## Chubbard (7 Jun 2006)

I saw some guy on the skytrain wearing  a US Marine Lance Corporal's dress blue jacket. I just laughed at him, mostly because he was a little on the twiggy side to be a marine. But when some guy wore a Canadian army corporal's jacket, with medals no less, to my school.... damn kids with no respect.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jun 2006)

It was a fashion statement 20 yrs ago, and still is. Does not bother me, even when I see AUSCAM on the ferals.

Its a free country, but impersonation is another thing.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (7 Jun 2006)

Chubbard said:
			
		

> I saw some guy on the skytrain wearing  a US Marine Lance Corporal's dress blue jacket. I just laughed at him, mostly because he was a little on the twiggy side to be a marine. But when some guy wore a Canadian army corporal's jacket, with medals no less, to my school.... damn kids with no respect.



You could've had him arrested............


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (10 Jun 2006)

My three daughters (9, 7, and 4) in their pink camouflage just took out four boys in green camouflage (having been told that pink and green camouflage cannot serve together).  It turns out that leapfrogging advances with suppressive fire,  L shaped ambushes, proper spacing with assigned arcs of fire on patrol, gave them too much of an advantage on the scream and charge of the boys.  Round 2 allowed my four year old to wipe out all four boys with a grenade as they awaited contact with the manoeuvre element (the older two), as my daughters realized that daddy's houseclearing maxim of "lead with grenades" can be simulated nicely with a water balloon.  The sight of one my three little girls in pink cammo searching the dead enemy "officer" for important papers (Yugio cards) while the other two covered the surviving prisoners was priceless.


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

I hope you got pics of that mainer....sounds like you're teaching them well.


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jun 2006)

Girls rule...it is the natural rule of order from the beginning...
Sounds priceless  

HL


----------



## boots (24 Jun 2006)

I would have LOVED to have seen that... that was a really cute story


----------



## militarygirl (26 Jun 2006)

If you go paintballing or if you have children that do, you'll see kids and even some adults wearing pieces of cadpat.  It's generally just the pants with other types of shirts and even combat boots sometimes.  Even the kids have realized that they blend in better wearing this rather than some of the brighter clothes, they are comfortable and roomy and these articles of clothing are easy to clean of both dirt, mud AND paint.

As has been said before, "Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery".


----------



## Adrian_888 (26 Jun 2006)

*star said:
			
		

> Side Note: Couple of weeks back I saw two 12-14yr girls at the CANEX wearing, what I assume to be, their parents issued CADPAT combat pants (and yes it was CADPAT combat pants, I've washed enough to know!). Isn't there some kind of rule against this?



I thought it was illegal for non-military people to buy Cadpat.  But when talking with that guy who is selling camo (army issue) to try and find some paintball camo, he said he could sell me Cadpat.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> I thought it was illegal for non-military people to buy Cadpat.  But when talking with that guy who is selling camo (army issue) to try and find some paintball camo, he said he could sell me Cadpat.



This CADPAT topic had been beaten to death, try doing a search, and you'll find many answers to your questions.


Cheers,

WEs


----------



## geo (26 Jun 2006)

cadpat lookalikes.
to the untrained eye - they look pretty much like the real mccoy.


----------



## military granny (26 Jun 2006)

I don't have a problem with it. My son sent the grandbaby a U.S desert cam hat and he thinks its the greatest thing. Grandbaby is 14 months and loves to pull his hat as far down as he can. He ends up with the brim of the hat around his lips. Anyone know of a way to shrink it?


----------



## orange.paint (26 Jun 2006)

Or the army guys after work wearing their kit to the ranges,to impress the civilian population.


----------



## Red 6 (26 Jun 2006)

My son has several pairs of military inspired shorts in different camo patterns. Although I'm hard pressed to understand anything so long can be classifed as "shorts."


----------



## SigOpDraco (27 Jun 2006)

I have a couple camo T-shirts. One says "You Can't See Me", as my good friend practically forced me into buying it. 
(She argued that if I didn't buy it, she would and make me eat it.)
The other one was a more "rock and roll" rebellion T-shirt. I always had a thing for logo's and insignias growing up, and having a cool design or logo on a shirt or hat always seemed to be a selling point for me.
In fact, right now I'm wearing the army.ca hat  8)


----------



## orange.paint (27 Jun 2006)

I got my serb camo coat I wear on occasion (i.e to a fire,camping etc).


----------



## paracowboy (27 Jun 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> The other one was a more "rock and roll" rebellion T-shirt. I always had a thing for logo's and insignias growing up, and having a cool design or logo on a shirt or hat always seemed to be a selling point for me.


so you enjoy paying someone for the privilige of providing them free advertising?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Jun 2006)

I'm actually a little mixed on the subject, and it kind of goes on an individual basis and how the person is wearing the clothing.  But for what is sold in Zellars and most other clothing stores, it doesn't come close to resembling Canadian combats, so I don't generally give it a second thought.  Doesn't bother me.


----------



## SigOpDraco (28 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> so you enjoy paying someone for the privilige of providing them free advertising?



Sure, if it looks good enough. I usually don't go for brand logo's but acutal designs like a falcon or a griffon-ish type thing. 

I have a black shirt that has a yellow design that looks like a coat of arms. I wear it and cannot even find the brand logo on it.

For me, I really don't care about advertising or brand names. I have many no-name brand shirts and pants. I only buy what I think looks good; or "cool". Since I never go 'clubbing' or 'out in the scene' with a bunch of people, I don't go all out and brand new flashy design stuff. Nearly 60% of my wardrobe is just t-shirts. The other 20% is dress clothing. The other 20% is mixed. I don't go hunting for a particular brand type or name, just the look of the clothing.

That's why it's really hard for me to look for clothing. Usually most shirts just seem bland in design but are highlighted as the best in style in my view.

If someone sees it as advertising, then so be it. I wear the cloths because I want to and its what I want. I'll buy a pair of pants for covering my arse and legs, not because a company made it. I'll my shirt that has the griffon with its wings spread out with laurel leaf and the words "Born to Rock n' Roll" on the scroll wrapped around the legs because I think its looks cool, makes me stand out in a crowd, and it covers my body. With a black button shirt over top and a nice pair of jeans it can look rather attractive. 

Don't care who made it, really.  

[Edit: Just to be sure; I hope this post isn't viewed as offensive or defensive to the comments. I hope no aggression was put forward by the  post.  ]


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jun 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> Don't care who made it, really.


fair 'nuff. I was curious. I've always found it hilarious that so many companies have found a way to not only advertise for free, but to make people pay for the privilige of doing it on their behalf. I remember some article in the '90s that said Harley-Davidson made more money on clothes than on motorcycles (the H-D sofa killed me).

Anyway, hi-jack over.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I remember some article in the '90s that said *Harley-Davidson made more money on clothes * than on motorcycles (the H-D sofa killed me).



Just so I didn't get accused of being a wannabe, I had to buy my Harley _just_ so I could wear the t-shirts. Haven't gotten the sofa yet.


----------



## Strategic (28 Jun 2006)

I know I like it when my spouse wears her camo thong


----------



## geo (28 Jun 2006)

Camo thong????....
Does it dissapear / make things dissapear when whe wears it?


----------



## Loachman (28 Jun 2006)

Are they available in CADPAT?


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2006)

Oi, I have seen some AUSCAM short (VERY) shorts being worn by a seriously curvy woman! If it was on a street, with busy traffic, there would have been an accident for sure 

Wes


----------



## aluc (29 Jun 2006)

What eats me is when I see "thugged out homey's" wearing full or partial camo because they think they are "soldiers of the streets" or some BS like that.  I take offense to that. They are nothing close to a soldier, and it is insulting to those who are in the service. I almost choked on my morning bagel when I saw one dude wearing the full CADPAT ensemble a few weeks ago.  Peace out yo -yo


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (29 Jun 2006)

Camo thong eh?  I'm adding that to the gf's Christmas wish list, afterall it's not just for her.


----------



## bojangles (29 Jun 2006)

What I consider "street camo" is a big fashion statement in my home town as well and I don't have any problems with it. I do not agree with wearing CADPAT as street wear though. Just my 2 cents.
Sigopgirl


----------

